# Game 81: Phoenix Suns @ Houston Rockets (4/16)



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Phoenix Suns] (61-19) @ [Houston Rockets] (51-29) *












*(Suns have been placed on ELEVATED)* 
[Dissonance19's thoughts: 2 more ****ing wins for the franchise record] 
These views are in no way affiliated with bballforum, verticalscope, or their sponsors.



*Suns Individual Stats[URL="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/uth/stats"]
Rockets Individual Stats*

[/URL]














​


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dont you guys care about this game?????????

Waiting for the playoffs?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Doesn't look like we'll get the franchise record now.

Rockets got us finally. Took you guys awhile


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man what a game so far. I am not happy until that buzzer goes off. You guys have torched TOO MANY teams in the last minute. I know how you guys score... lol


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Man what a game so far. I am not happy until that buzzer goes off. You guys have torched TOO MANY teams in the last minute. I know how you guys score... lol


see what i meant... lol


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah we were just chucking it up, playing no defense, no rebounds, just coasting through the game basically, don't know why we play the starters for that.

Probably because it would be unfair to Utah after we kicked their ***, to just not play our starters against you.

I think you are fortunate we played Utah first and San Antonio lost before we played you.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Amareca said:


> Yeah we were just chucking it up, playing no defense, no rebounds, just coasting through the game basically, don't know why we play the starters for that.
> 
> Probably because it would be unfair to Utah after we kicked their ***, to just not play our starters against you.
> 
> I think you are fortunate we played Utah first and San Antonio lost before we played you.


Give it a rest, putting up 117pts against one of the top defensive teams in the league who were actually trying to stop you guys is not "coasting" (and yes I'm giving credit to the Suns offense). 

I think you are not fortunate you played Utah before us because we wanted this game BAD. Wasn't easy, but we finally beat you guys at full strength, it's not that hard to swallow.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

We never had problems scoring against you.

If this was a must-win for Phoenix, no way would Marion let McGrady go off like that, but most importantly we wouldn't be so passive on the boards, but I can't blame them. I would also rather let Mutombo and Hayes grab that board in a meaningless game rather than fighting for it and risking anything.

That Amare fall was damn scary though..

Difference was, Houston absolutely had to win this, for us it was pretty much meaningless, most importantly staying healthy and putting up some sort of challenge because of good sportsmanship with the Jazz after beating them by like 30 2nights ago.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm upset D'Antoni even played the starters, but whatever.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nash and Barbosa lead the team in rebounds, both securing 5.........


I think that sums up the game. Not only did it take two unbelieveable games from Yao and McGrady to beat the Suns, they also needed 32 second chance points.

Nash made some rare mistakes in the clutch, but oh well. Lets get to the playoffs already!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Sedd said:


> I'm upset D'Antoni even played the starters, but whatever.


You could tell that they were holding back until they got mad in the fourth. This was a typical 3rd quarter let down, but come on, let's face it. The Rockets won't score 115+ again this season unless they go into like 3 OTs. Best show on sneakers!

I liked that he played the starters to keep them fresh for the playoffs (i.e. not rusty) because the Suns finish up the season tonight and have four days of solid rest to gear up for the playoffs. It's the Wild Wild West Ya'll... Jim, Jim Brown, Desperado.....


----------

